# Blasc Profiler funzt nicht



## Akun (17. März 2006)

Hallo 

ich benutze seit einiger Zeit den BLASC Profiler habe nur leider das Problem das meinChar nicht mehr akualiesiert wird. Habe den Profiler bereits neu installiert und auf einem anderen System(auf dem gleichen Rechner) installiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mal danke für eure Hilfe ;-)

Akun - Azshara


----------



## B3N (17. März 2006)

Hallo Akun,

um dir besser helfen zu können, bräuchten wir ein paar genauere Informationen. Hast du mal geprüft ob der BLASCProfiler auch wirklich aktiv ist? Charauswahl in WoW -> AddOns.

Liefert dir BLASC irgendwelche Meldungen beim Übertragen der Daten zurück? Evt. gibt es im BLASC Verzeichnis eine debug.txt.

B3N


----------



## Akun (17. März 2006)

Also das Addon ist aktiv ... und wenn ich WoW schließe sagt er mir nur das er alles an der Herold übertragen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komm einfach nicht dahinter    an die debug.txt komm ich leider nicht ran weil ich nicht an meinen Rechner sitze

Aber danke für die schnelle Antwort

Akun - Azshara


----------



## Akun (17. März 2006)

24.02.2006 14:12:01<<- BLASC Version: 0.9.0 Build:143
24.02.2006 14:12:01<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
24.02.2006 14:12:01->> WoW Build Version: 5086
24.02.2006 14:12:02->> Programm gestartet
24.02.2006 14:12:02->> Timer:1000
24.02.2006 14:12:02->> WoWFileName: E:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
24.02.2006 14:12:02->> Autoupdate: -1
24.02.2006 14:12:02->> Modus: 3
24.02.2006 14:12:02->> Gold: 0
24.02.2006 14:12:31->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (24.02.2006 14:12:31)
24.02.2006 14:12:31->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
24.02.2006 15:46:03->> WoW als beendet erkannt
24.02.2006 15:46:04<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
24.02.2006 15:46:04<<- Suche nach E:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xXxX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
24.02.2006 15:46:04<<- Datei gefunden E:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xXxX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
24.02.2006 15:46:04->> Suche abgeschlossen
24.02.2006 15:46:04->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
24.02.2006 15:46:04->> Aktuelles Profil: xXxX
24.02.2006 15:46:04->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xXxX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
24.02.2006 15:46:05->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
24.02.2006 15:46:10->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
24.02.2006 15:46:10->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
24.02.2006 15:46:10<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
24.02.2006 15:46:10<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
24.02.2006 15:46:10<<- FEHLER: Socket-Fehler # 11004


so hier meine debug datai.. die war dierekt im verzeichnis abgelegt 

Hoffe auf Hilfe ;-)

Akun


----------



## B3N (17. März 2006)

Unser FTP-Sever scheint im Moment wieder Probleme zu machen, deshalb bekommst du vermutlich auch keine Verbindung.  Versuche es am besten nochmal zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt. Falls das Problem dann immer noch beseht, melde dich hier bitte nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akun (17. März 2006)

so nochmal versucht ... er hat mir ne meldung gebracht das er die Daten nich senden konnte ...

hier nochmal die debug.txt

17.03.2006 15:24:43<<- BLASC Version: 0.9.0 Build:143
17.03.2006 15:24:43<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
17.03.2006 15:24:43->> WoW Build Version: 5086
17.03.2006 15:24:43->> Programm gestartet
17.03.2006 15:24:43->> Timer:1000
17.03.2006 15:24:43->> WoWFileName: E:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
17.03.2006 15:24:43->> Autoupdate: -1
17.03.2006 15:24:43->> Modus: 3
17.03.2006 15:24:43->> Gold: 0
17.03.2006 15:34:16->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (17.03.2006 15:34:16)
17.03.2006 15:34:16->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
17.03.2006 21:28:32->> WoW als beendet erkannt
17.03.2006 21:28:32<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
17.03.2006 21:28:32<<- Suche nach E:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xXxX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.03.2006 21:28:32<<- Datei gefunden E:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xXxX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.03.2006 21:28:32->> Suche abgeschlossen
17.03.2006 21:28:32->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
17.03.2006 21:28:32->> Aktuelles Profil: xXxX
17.03.2006 21:28:32->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xXxX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.03.2006 21:28:32->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
17.03.2006 21:28:33->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
17.03.2006 21:28:54->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
17.03.2006 21:28:54->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
17.03.2006 21:28:54<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
17.03.2006 21:28:55<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
17.03.2006 21:28:55<<- FEHLER: Socket-Fehler # 10054
Die Verbindung wurde von Peer zurückgesetzt.


Hoffentlich funzts bald wieder  :-(

Akun


----------



## B3N (18. März 2006)

Wir arbeiten leider immer noch den dem Problem....es tut uns wirklich sehr leid, hoffe wir finden bald die Lösung!


----------



## Rohan (18. März 2006)

Wenn man sich nach jedem patch sämtliche addons neu runterladen müsste (cosmos lässt grüßen), kämen wir bei WoW ja kaum noch zum zocken!


----------



## B3N (18. März 2006)

Der Server läuft wieder und der Datenabgleich sollte nun ohne Probleme laufen. (Siehe News: www.blasc.de)


----------



## Farook (18. März 2006)

Also ich habe gestern abend mit meinen beiden Chars gespielt (ca. bis 21 Uhr), und es sah auch so aus, als wären die Daten abgeglichen worden, als ich mich ausloggte. Zumindest bekam ich keine Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches.

Jetzt musste ich gerade feststellen, dass die Daten aber doch nicht aktualisiert wurden.

Es scheint also doch noch nicht ganz wie gewünscht zu laufen.

Mfg, Farook.


----------



## Akun (19. März 2006)

Also bei funzt alles wieder ... Danke euch ;-)


----------



## Moonra (20. März 2006)

bei mir klappt die Aktualisierung immer noch nicht.
Keiner meiner Chars wird upgedatet, der Profiler ist aber aktiviert.
Manueller Upload klappt auch nicht.
Ne Fehlermeldung bekomme ich nicht, demnach gibts auch keine Debug.txt


----------



## B3N (20. März 2006)

Hallo Moonra,

kannst du uns bitte mal hier deine BLASCProfiler.lua anhängen? Diese findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\. 

B3N


----------



## Moonra (20. März 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Moonra,
> 
> kannst du uns bitte mal hier deine BLASCProfiler.lua anhängen? Diese findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\.
> 
> ...



kanns nicht anhängen ("Hochladen fehlgeschlagen: Die Dateierweiterung war fehlerhaft oder nicht zulässig.")

http://album.akki.net/blascprofiler.lua


----------



## B3N (20. März 2006)

Hallo Moonra,

ich hab gerade mal einen manuellen Upload mit deiner BLASCProfiler.lua vorgenommen und es halt alles ohne Probleme funktioniert.



> Folgende Charaktere wurden erfolgreich eingetragen:
> Kani Lottie Ragerty Firiél Berry Moonra



Kani - http://www.blasc.de/?c=90973
Lottie - http://www.blasc.de/?c=112950
Ragerty - http://www.blasc.de/?c=88111
Firiél - http://www.blasc.de/?c=88470
Berry - http://www.blasc.de/?c=112951
Moonra - http://www.blasc.de/?c=88112


Der manuelle Upload macht zumindest keine Probleme. Wie schauts denn mit dem BLASC - Client bei dir aus? Wenn WoW beendet wird, sollte dieser mit dem Abgleich der Daten beginnen und entsprechend Meldungen ausgeben.


----------



## Moonra (20. März 2006)

der sagt nach dem Beenden immer, dass er alles erfolgreich hochgeladen hat.

Manueller Upload klappt bei mir jetzt komischerweise auch...
Aber wär halt trotzdem praktischer wenns automatisch wieder ginge.
Werde das später nochmal testen, obs jetzt geht.


----------



## B3N (20. März 2006)

Teste das bitte nochmal, wenn du per Client automatisch abgleichen lässt, kann die aktualisierung auf der Webseite bis zu 10 Minuten dauern. Wir hatten in letzer Zeit öfter mal Umstellungen im Netzwerk etc.,  evt. traten die Probleme bei dir deswegen temporär auf.


----------



## Moonra (21. März 2006)

der automatische Abgleich klappt leider immer noch nicht. Nur der manuelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe gestern abend alles erfolgreich hochgeladen, es wurde aber nichts aktualisiert.


----------



## B3N (21. März 2006)

Kannst du BLASC bitte mal im Debug Modus starten? Den Link dazu findest du  normal im Startmenu wenn du die Einträge erstellen lassen hast. Wenn BLASC dann im Debug Modus aktiv ist, starte bitte WoW melde dich im Spiel an und betrete die Welt, anschließend WoW wieder beenden und BLASC durchlaufen lassen, anschließend findest du eine debug.txt in deinem BLASC Verzeichnis, diese bitte hier anhängen. Werden das Problem wohl noch finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonra (21. März 2006)

viel steht da ja nicht drin *g*
ich glaub du hast dir was anderes erwartet.



> 21.03.2006 10:57:51<<- BLASC Version: 0.9.0 Build:143
> 21.03.2006 10:57:51<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
> 21.03.2006 10:57:51->> WoW Build Version: 5086
> 21.03.2006 10:57:51->> Programm gestartet
> ...


EDIT beim 2. Mal hats geklappt


----------



## Regnor (21. März 2006)

hmmz, also laut logfile ist alles richtig gelaufen. jetzt ist die große frage warum da nichts angekommen ist.. ich prüfe das mal eben...


----------



## Miracleman (22. März 2006)

hiho!

Ich habe den selben fehler wie Akun, mein Char wird nicht auf der Webseite akutalisiert. Das letzte Mal war am 07.03.2006.

Ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung beim Upload, BL ist aktiv, und der Manuelle Upload funzt auch.

Die .log kann ich leider erst heute abend posten, wenn ih von der Arbeit komme, aber vll hat ja jmd bis dahin scho nen vorschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
miracleman


----------



## B3N (22. März 2006)

Miracleman schrieb:
			
		

> hiho!
> 
> Ich habe den selben fehler wie Akun, mein Char wird nicht auf der Webseite akutalisiert. Das letzte Mal war am 07.03.2006.
> 
> ...




Der manuelle Upload über die Webseit (Hier der Link) sollte auf alle Fälle gehen, an dem Problem mit dem Upload vom Client arbeiten wir bereits.


----------



## Miracleman (22. März 2006)

ja der manuelle geht ja auch, allerdings ist mein char nicht aktualisiert...
aber wenn du sagst das ihr daran arbeitet, dann wird das ja werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thx4 reply

miracleman


----------



## Deadfox (28. März 2006)

Also bei mit funzt der Mauelle nicht und über BL gehts auch net !!!!!!!!
Der zeigt zwar auchan das er es gemacht hat ,aber es stimmt net !
Es steht auch am Ausrüstungssite das ich zuletzt am 28-3-2006 den geupdatet hab aber immernoch 12 bin und dabei bin ich 15 !!!=(


----------



## B3N (28. März 2006)

Deadfox schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mit funzt der Mauelle nicht und über BL gehts auch net !!!!!!!!
> Der zeigt zwar auchan das er es gemacht hat ,aber es stimmt net !
> [post="110492"][/post]​




Um dir helfen zu können, benötigen wir ein paar Angaben. Welcher Server / Char? Welche BLASC Version verwendest du? Ist er BLASCProfiler aktiv unter AddOns? Verwendest du einen Router/Firewall?


----------



## DerSkorpid (30. März 2006)

Bei mir geht garnix da kommt nur..... 

Manueller Upload
Deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist leider ungültig, hast du den BLASCProfiler installiert?

( Mache es eh nur manuell )

Blasc an ? JA!
Neuste Version ? JA!
Alles vorher geklappt ? JA!
Router ? JA!
Wieso gehts nichtmehr ? KEIN PLAN!

Wärte echt cool wenn ich langsam mal wieder hochladen kann


----------



## Thurgrim (30. März 2006)

Muss ich leider bestätigen. Der Upload über die Blasc.exe selbst scheint trotz Upload nicht zu gehen, manueller Upload funktioniert.

Leider lässt sich aber beim manuellen Upload nirgends einstellen, dass beim Upload meines Bankchars bspw. im Gegensatz zum Main der Tascheninhalt und Bankinhalt angezeigt werden soll. Wenn dies noch über das Webinterface konfigurierbar wäre, würdet ihr einige Leute glücklich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Zu vorschnell, beim letzten manuellen Upload gerade ist mein Main (Thur) ziemlich zerhäkselt worden und seine Gegenstände etc. sind nicht mehr im Profil. Das sieht nun irgendwie...kaputt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (30. März 2006)

Thurgrim schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich leider bestätigen. Der Upload über die Blasc.exe selbst scheint trotz Upload nicht zu gehen, manueller Upload funktioniert.
> 
> Leider lässt sich aber beim manuellen Upload nirgends einstellen, dass beim Upload meines Bankchars bspw. im Gegensatz zum Main der Tascheninhalt und Bankinhalt angezeigt werden soll. Wenn dies noch über das Webinterface konfigurierbar wäre, würdet ihr einige Leute glücklich machen
> 
> ...



Hallo 
wir sind an dem Problem dran! Es wäre uns eine riesen Hilfe wenn ihr eventuell eure BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem Ordner "WTF\Account\ACCOUNTNAME\SavedVariables\" hier mal posten könnt. 

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Thurgrim (31. März 2006)

Zum Problem mit den Bankchars: So werden bei manuellem Upload zwar die Menü-Reiter nicht angezeigt, man kann sie aber durch Nachstellen des Parameters &tab=5/7 "erzwingen", die Daten sind also da, nur werden die Reiter nicht angezeigt.

Leider scheint mitunter der Bankinhalt nicht gespeichert zu werden, wenn man keine Banktaschen hat - oder aus einem anderen Grund (einige Male dort gewesen mit dem Charakter, es wird aber mit obigem "Trick" nur sein Inventar, nicht sein Bankinhalt angezeigt, bei diesem kommt nur ein Parse-Array Fehler).

Mit der Blasc.exe nach wie vor leider kein Erfolg, nur manuelles Updaten, dort ist allerdings immerhin inzwischen bei einem der beiden Bankchars die Goldanzeige aufgetaucht (beim anderen nicht).


----------



## ilor (2. April 2006)

habe ein ähnliches problem wird zwar hochgeladen aber nicht angezeigt , bekomme auch keine fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier dewr link 

http://www.blasc.de/index.php?c=11280


----------



## DerSkorpid (3. April 2006)

Habe neusten blasc runtergeladen etc aber wenn ich datei hochladen will.....

http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/3571/blasc3xc.jpg


----------

